# favorite toys



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

favorite toys 
growing up in the late 60's and early 70'si would say my hot wheels were the big ones for me. i had the power houses,loops and jumps. i still have every thing. i had them down to feldy jr. 

the other one was a tank that was about 3ftx2ftx2f. it shot out plastic balls the size of softball and plastic bullits form the machine gun. being the red neck that i was at5 i put corn in the machine gun,be damned if it didn;t work. i got an ass betting for that!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Six Million Dollar man doll.

GI Joe. (the Mummy Curse play set - 4th grade?)

Funny thing with Joe - we'd always rub his head on the sidewalk to rub off that fuzzy hair then we'd paing a wound on his head with sis's finger nail polish.

I had a whole army of Joe's with gaping head wounds. And they still managed to kick a**.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Gotta go with the GI Joe too. My favorite was the deep sea diver suit. Had a real brass helemt with opening face plate. Real metal plates that fit over the boots (I think they were actually lead!) and a long rubber hose that attached to the helmet. You could submerge the guy in a tub or swimming pool and he'd sink. Blow into the hose and bubbles would come up and he'd surface. Way cool! 
Also had the Johnny West figures; Johnny, Jane, Chief Cherokee, some little kid and an outlaw guy that I forget the names of. They each had their own horse and tons of accessories. This was in the 60's when action figures were all 13 inches tall. It was fun having to use your imagination when you played instead of just sitting in front of a screen with a controller


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I had the sinking GI Joe, and he was awesome!!!!!!!!! I also got in on the Johnny West stuff. I didn't have Johnny's bad guy so he fought the Lone Ranger. What the hell?!?!?!?!

Absolute favorite toys growing up? Hands down ( I know I'm not alone in this) the Star Wars franchise. I had the ships, the creatures, the playstations ( I scored a Death Star) and of course the figures. I had a table set up in my room that I put crazy spacey contact paper on top. That was the 'space' portion of the table. The bottom shelf was covered in white contact paper, and that represented the ice planet Hoth. ( a side note, my mother scored an AT AT at a small store that didn't know what it was for $9. The clerk thought that the $99 it was marked was a mistake- who would ever pay $99 for a toy?!?!?!?!?!). Add some flashing christmas lights, and you have a space journey any 9 year old would love. That was as cool as I ever was.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Ok ok... I loved my barbies horse and corvette.... But *even more* than that I loved my Lite Brite! Loved to stare into the colored pegs--red and purple especially. Hmmm... guess that explains a lot huh? :googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Star Wars figures, superhero figures of various issues, my Six Million Dollar Man and Bigfoot and of course my Shogun Warriors


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

First was....shogun
2nd was gi-joes and hotwheels..
3rd. was Starwars
then i started growing up..... it turned to skateboards and bikes and quads, and oh yeh, the bow and the neighbors cat.
Still love my toys...ones I grew up with, my kids toys.....then there now the real Toy's(ha ha).


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

My favorite toys were my Star Wars figures. I think my favorite was always Hammerhead...










I was too poor growing up and my parents never got me any of the vehicles so I used to tape the Star Wars figs into a frisbee and fly it around the yard pretending it was the Millenium Falcon :smoking:


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

I wasn't so much into toys as I was books and just playing outside, but I do remember the Weeble Haunted House I had when I was about 4.

_Weebles wobble, but they don't fall down!_


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)




----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Don't forget the glow-in-the-dark ghost, Anachronism!









I gotta get over to eBay and see if I can score one of these...what a blast from the past!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Intellevision. Yes my parents were clueless.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I can't believe nobody said Slime!!!! Remember how cool it was to have some in your hand, then pretend to sneeze.... LOL

I had Barbies, Simon, klik-klacks, Magic 8 Ball...

and who can forget this! (If you were around back then...)


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I had a Mr Microphone!!!!!!!! I forgot all about that. It was sooooo crappy, but a lot of fun. And the 'included stand' was just a piece of plastic that propped the mic up at a 45 degree angle. Thank you for that trip down memory lane.


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

OMG! I HAVE that Weeble Haunted House still and I have that ghost weeble. It's still all in my mom's attic back in Ohio. Man... I haven't thought about that stuff in forever! We even had Disney weebles. That's wild! Played with em all the time. 

I also had and loved everything Rainbow Brite and all her Sprites and the Unicorn. And mom bought me a record player and I had about 50 records that told a story and had a book to go along with it. I would sit in the middle of my room for hours just listening and reading stories. I loved that.

Then as I got older I was totally and completely into board games. And still am to this day. I am just super uber competitive and board games I always seemed to be good at. lol My fave being Trivial Pursuit Young Players Edition.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Ah...how could I forget Scrabble? Probably because I still play it!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

I recently saw the ghost weeble on ebay going for seventy bucks! I had the weeble circus and treehouse. Always wanted the haunted house...

Love my Merlin "handheld" game. Matchbox cars. My brothers were always in perfect condition and mine were filled with sand and scratched. Seriously "played with" condition! Slinky, but they don't work on shag carpet very well...and playdoh. Can still smell the stuff.


----------

